# Cadena nacional



## Jano1988

Hola. Quisiera saber como se dice en francés "cadena nacional". Se refiera a cuando por ejemplo, un presidente de un país decide hacer algún anuncio importante y tanto los canales de televisión como algunas radioemisoras están conectados y transmitiendo en vivo el mismo mensaje. Ayuda, por favor.


----------



## swift

Hola, @Jano1988. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. 

Esta es una pregunta muy interesante desde una perspectiva cultural. En Francia, existen varios canales que le pertenecen al Estado y que transmiten los discursos del presidente en momentos clave o tras un suceso cuya gravedad ha trascendido por todo el país. Por ejemplo, se transmiten los deseos para el año nuevo (_les vœux du Président aux Français_) y comunicados oficiales solemnes cuando han ocurrido atentados.

En Costa Rica, existe una cadena nacional de televisión que se transmite los domingos por la noche y en que quien ocupa la presidencia o sirve como vicepresidente, o alguno de los ministros, pronuncia un discurso para informar a la población acerca de los logros del gobierno en ejercicio o de un decreto importante (lo más común es que uno de los vicepresidentes se dirija a la nación en sustitución del presidente cuando este está ausente). Imagino que en Chile sucede algo similar.

Si tuviera que traducir esta noción al francés, hablaría de _allocution télévisée_.


----------



## Paquita

No estoy segura de que exista una traducción perfecta de la expresión.
Diría: retransmis sur toutes les chaines
Google

Pero espera mejores propuestas...


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

En lo que a Francia se refiere (no nos dice para qué país francófono lo quiere), como bien dice el forero swift 


swift said:


> existen varios canales que le pertenecen al Estado


.
Se hablan de chaînes publiques o de France Télevisions.
Ver : 





> France Télévisions édite les *services de télévision nationaux* France 2, France 3, France 4, France 5 et France Ô. S'y ajoutent les décrochages et les services de télévision régionaux de France 3 et du réseau Outre-mer 1ère.


 (La negrita es mía)
CSA.fr - Les chaînes nationales gratuites  / Les chaînes hertziennes terrestres / Les chaînes de télévision / Télévision / Accueil


----------



## swift

Paquita said:


> Diría: retransmis sur toutes les chaines


Sí, algo así: le Président s’est adressé aux […] lors d’un discours diffusé sur toutes les chaînes… (si se refiere a un discurso puntual); o a lo mejor: le discours hebdomadaire diffusé sur toutes les chaînes (si se refiere al hábito).

 Se debe tomar en cuenta que, en la locución que nos ocupa, “cadena” no se corresponde con “chaîne”.

 Recomendaría que se examine bien la adecuación de “retransmission” porque la cadena nacional es un programa especial producido desde el despacho del presidente, no en exteriores, y sin ninguna clase de público (se puede pensar en el famoso mensaje de Giscard d’Estaing en que se despide de los franceses).

 Cuidado con “en direct”, pues las cadenas nacionales nunca son difundidas en vivo: se producen, graban y editan con antelación. La cadena nacional puede incluir secuencias de imágenes de un discurso —pronunciado por el presidente o por cualquier otro funcionario— frente a un público (por ejemplo, si en su mensaje el presidente resalta la inauguración de un nuevo hospital y para apoyar sus dichos los editores muestran extractos de dicho acto con la voz del presidente en off). Habría que estudiar con detenimiento el contexto ampliado para evitar equívocos, pues se podría dar a entender que el discurso fue pronunciado en exteriores con un público presente y transmitido en vivo.

 Quizá una forma más clara de verlo sería como un “compte-rendu hebdomadaire”, si bien no siempre se trata de resumir las acciones y los logros del gobierno sino que puede servir para exhortar o para recordar la importancia de una fiesta nacional (la Independencia, por ejemplo). También se recurre a cadenas nacionales para hacer comunicados importantes ante una huelga o un paro nacional inminente, para exponer la posición del Estado y las medidas que se tomarán. O bien, cuando ocurren catástrofes como huracanes o terremotos, para expresar simpatía por los damnificados y los dolientes y exponer las acciones del gobierno frente a dichos desastres.


----------



## swift

Bueno, quizá sea más juicioso darle espacio a @Jano1988 para que sea él mismo quien nos aclare lo que quiso decir con “en vivo”. Mi hipótesis es que quiso decir “simultáneamente” y no “en directo”. Pero, para ayudar a aclarar el equívoco que se estaría cometiendo al hablar de una _retransmission en direct_:


> en directo loc.adj./adv.
> 
> Referido a un espacio de radio o de televisión, que se emite al mismo tiempo que se realiza o tiene lugar:Retransmiten el partido en directo, no en diferido.
> 
> en vivo loc.adj./adv.
> 1 [...]
> 2 En directo o transmitido a la vez que está ocurriendo: Hoy retransmitirán un concierto de música en vivo.
> 
> http://clave.smdiccionarios.com/app.php





> *En direct,* se dit d'un programme diffusé à l'instant même de sa réalisation (par opposition à en différé, préenregistré).
> 
> Expressions : direct - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


En cualquier caso, mi recomendación sería que @Jano1988 escuche el consejo de quienes tengan experiencia en la cobertura de noticias relacionadas con América Latina (periodistas, preferiblemente) o de quienes comprendan bien la realización de una _cadena nacional_ —que es, insisto, pregrabada—.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sorprendido por algunas de las afirmaciones aquí vertidas, he estado investigando lo de la "cadena nacional" y veo que se trata de un servicio muy especial, con carácter casi institucional en ciertos países sudamericanos, cosa que nuestro amigo Jano quizá debió explicarnos un poco más. Ese servicio, aparentemente voluntario en Chile, lo prestan varias cadenas de TV y emisoras de radio para retransmitir los mensajes importantes que deban llegar a un máximo de ciudadanos a través de la televisión o de la radio. No creo que este sistema de comunicación esté reglado en España o en Francia aunque, por estas latitudes, los mensajes de cierta importancia son retransmitidos simultáneamente por las principales cadenas de TV y las principales emisoras de radio, en una especie de acuerdo tácito y voluntario.  

Por lo tanto, al margen de la traducción literal que, en efecto, no tendría ningún sentido, personalmente no sabría nombrar el equivalente en francés ya que, hasta donde yo sé, no existe.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

Pour ce que je vois, il n'y a pas d'équivalent strict.Surtout si on veut rendre tous les aspects techniques et législatifs, qui en plus diffèrent d'un pays à l'autre, et qui nécessiteraient une note d'une demie page,
Mais, pour une traduction "pratique",  (par exemple dans cette situation : Jefa de Estado informa en cadena nacional medidas para mejorar sistema de pensiones ) (Chili)
j'opterais pour "*une intervention / une allocution radiotélévisée  nationale / officielle* ..."


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> j'opterais pour "*une intervention / une allocution radiotélévisée nationale / officielle* ..."


Merci !


----------



## Jano1988

Merci à tous ceux qui ont donné leur points de vue.


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> une allocution radiotélévisée nationale / officielle


Une adresse aussi ? Je pense notamment à l’adresse du président Macron, télévisée voilà une heure environ.

Le dictionnaire propose _allocution_ : cadena de televisión.


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Une adresse aussi ?


Voila _tantôt _deux siècles ?.
Plus sérieusement :* "adresse" dans ce sens est vieilli* (cf CNTRL qui lui même est daté... et les exemples cités ) ; à mon avis, totalement inutilisable en dehors de quelques emplois figés ( l'adresse aux lecteurs...) et peut-être certains contextes très officiels.
Ici on parle de *l'allocution / la déclaration / l'intervention* de Macron...


----------



## swift

C’est curieux ! La chaîne officielle sur YouTube dit bien « Adresse aux Français » !


----------



## jprr

Techniquement, si on parle de _genre littéraire_, on peut effectivement parler d'_adresse_.... c'est sans doute la raison du titre / chapeau de ce texte.
en plus nous sommes bien dans un contexte_ très_ officiel.
Mais :
1)  je ne l'utiliserais pas pour traduire " *cadena* *nacional*".
2)  la presse française, qui n'utilise plus la langue de Chateaubriand et souhaite être comprise de ses contemporains moins versés en littérature que les communicants de l'Élysée, n'a pas repris le terme ; je pense même qu'elle l'a soigneusement évité


----------



## swift

Merci ! C’est justement cette dimension sociolinguistique que je cherchais à comprendre !


----------



## Nanon

jprr said:


> la presse française, qui n'utilise plus la langue de Chateaubriand [...] n'a pas repris le terme ; je pense même qu'elle l'a soigneusement évité


Oh, si peu... _Le Figaro_, pour peu qu'il soit en mal de synonymes - ou de vacheries - aime bien verser dans Chateaubriand (j'imagine bien les rédacteurs du _Figaro _prolongeant - s'il en était besoin - les douze volumes des _Mémoires d'outre-tombe_) :


> Pour autant, l’adresse du Président n’a pu estomper l’impression d’un exécutif bousculé par les événements.
> Coronavirus: «La rhétorique start-up de Macron a laissé la place au régalien et au thaumaturgique»


D'ailleurs, le même _Figaro _s'est déjà empêtré dans la traduction de _cadena _:


> Il a fallu attendre 11 heures pour que le président Nicolas Maduro s’exprime dans un _cadena_, une diffusion obligatoire sur toutes les chaînes de télévision.
> Au Venezuela, l’armée ignore l’appel de Guaido


Plus sérieusement, @jprr a raison sur le contexte officiel et sur le fait qu'_adresse_ ne saurait traduire _cadena nacional_.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> D'ailleurs, le même _Figaro _s'est déjà empêtré dans la traduction de _cadena _:


Ah ! Très utile comme renseignment ! Merci ! Je ne peux tout de même m'empecher d'imaginer un francophone prononçant ça /kadna/.   L'association libre fait sourire... amèrement. :-(


Nanon said:


> le fait qu'_adresse_ ne saurait traduire _cadena nacional_


Non, bien sûr, mais je me demandais si _adresse télévisée_ / _radiodiffusée_ serait envisageable.

Merci, tous les deux !


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> L'association libre fait sourire... amèrement. :-(


Dans ce contexte particulier, il peut s'agir ou non d'une coïncidence : certains seraient fort capables d'avoir écrit intentionnellement _« un cadena(s) » _!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> Cuidado con “en direct”, pues las cadenas nacionales nunca son difundidas en vivo: se producen, graban y editan con antelación.


¡No, no siempre! Las de Cristina Fernández, por ejemplo, no.


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¡No, no siempre! Las de Cristina Fernández, por ejemplo, no.


Es verdad, León.  Yo hablaba en aquella oportunidad acerca de las cadenas nacionales en Costa Rica y de las que pude ver en Chile.


----------

